# 11 week old tabby kitten changing colour?



## hallie_love (Sep 5, 2005)

i'm the proud new owner of a beautiful new tabby-coloured kitten named hallie. 

i got her when she was 9 weeks old, and she had an orange coloured spot on her back and the tip of her tail. (i liked the spots, it made her unique.  ) you can see her tail in the picture i attached, as well. 

the thing is, my boyfriend and i have been noticing more and more orange on her as the weeks have gone by. is this normal? will she completely change her colour? not that it matters, she's the same amazing cat either way, we're just curious to know if this has happened to anyone else, or if anyone has even heard of it happening? haha... thanks!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Actually, it's pretty normal. Etcetera (a torbie) was born with small amounts of white on her face, but the white areas seemed to grow as she got older. And my sister adopted an all white kitten and named him Cotton....but as he got older, he developed the gray tinting of a lilac point siamese. I'll try to find "then and now" pics of Etcetera to post later.


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

Awwww, Hallie is gorgeous!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

She's adorable!! Buddy went though a minor colour change as well. When he was younger, he was completley silver and black tabby, but with age more and more brown developed in his coat. Now he's got some brown shading on his silver and black coat in areas like his nose and paws.


----------



## hallie_love (Sep 5, 2005)

well thanks everyone, and mikepageky i would love to see before and after pictures of etcetera.  

i just think it's kind of neat that she's changing her colour, i've just never seen it happen before. the calico cat that i grew up with (who still lives with my parents) just stayed the same her whole life. hallie just likes to be different, i guess  

anyway, i thought i'd post a few more pictures of her. these are more from when we first got her a few weeks ago, she's definitely gotten more orange since then. i'll have to take a few more to show what i mean.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Ah, here we go...this first picture is Etcetera with her adopted mom, Turvy Demeter. You can see that Etcetera is a ball of color, but not any great deal of white on her face...










..and here she is at about 1 year of age. The white patch has spread substantially.


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

Those are amazing shots of Electra!

She almost looks like a different cat, except for the black nose!!!

Beautiful!!!!


----------

